# how much water is too much water?



## backwoods bbq (Oct 18, 2012)

got all my stuff in today and im ready to make some snack sticks this weekend. I am a BBQ guy with very little sausage MAKING experience (not smoking or eating haha) I know that too much water can destroy sausage and to little the flow will not be free and make it harder on your press. I have read 1-2 ounces per pound of meat is a good starting point obviously you can always add but not take away...for meat sticks 19mm does anyone agree with the same rules or maybe more water since the opening is smaller? im thinking maybe a shot glass of water per pound of meat. Thoughts?


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 18, 2012)

I try not put any water in. If it runs hard in the stuffer I might add a little and try it again.  Some recipes like wieners or other finely ground sausages call for water and I normally follow that at least the first time. I added water to some polish sausage once and it turned out a little loose when hot.


----------



## backwoods bbq (Oct 18, 2012)

ok thanks woodcutter i guess i will just play it by feel and hope for the best


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 18, 2012)

There's no flavor in water....I don't usually add any,



~Martin


----------



## backwoods bbq (Oct 18, 2012)

diggindog, if i had to add some moisture because it was too firm would you see anythign wrong with adding worstershire sauce instead of water?


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 18, 2012)

You could pull a small handful out and add the sauce and test fry. If you like it, then run with it.


----------



## weisswurst (Oct 25, 2012)

This is a general answer. I agree with the very little or no water.I use just enough water in my recipes to disperse spices cure etc.When I am stuffing I start one end of the casing in a bowl of ice water. This is strickly to lube it. Most of that water comes out.If i want to dry cure or make Meat sticks  I do not use any.I would do what one of the guys said .Go by the recipe the first time or two , then cut down.So. Do not use any more than you have to. Happy SM Weisswurst


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 29, 2012)

I mix my main dry with water for better more even disbursement into the meat. Add any binder last.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 29, 2012)

BW, morning.... If you feel a liquid will help with stuffing, beef stock or beef consomme will add flavor as well as making stuffing easier.... Some folks add beer also instead of water.....  Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 29, 2012)

I like to sound of Dave's suggestion. I would not add Worcestershire Sauce as it is a Very Strong flavor and somewhat Salty and will completely change the flavor of your Sausage. I can taste 1 tablespoon of the stuff in a Quart of BBQ sauce but I have a sensitive palate. I am pretty sure adding several ounces to 5 Pound of sausage would blow it away for most people. I teach my students when making Sausage that it should taste like what it is. Bratwurst should taste like a harmonious blend of it's components. If it tastes like Mace or Nutmeg or Black Pepper, you have way to much of that spice...JJ


----------

